# NBD for my brother



## Chris (Jun 20, 2008)

My older brother picked this up yesterday, has never ridden before in his life and after two hours of CQ's School Of Motorcycling 101, was able to ride it all the way home and shift/stop/start like a champ. 







Boulevard C50T, 800CC. It's fucking pimptastic. I rode it the ~10 miles home from the dealership and man, is it comfy. Totally different ride than my sportbike and I can really see myself at some point owning both one of these and a SB. Great bike, awesome exhaust tone, goes like hell and is like riding a couch around.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking bike! Nice comfy ride. I ride my old mans yamaha v-star once in awhile and I just love it!


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jun 25, 2008)

Love the paint scheme with the whitewalls.. It has a clean look..

Back before my eyes got messed up I used to ride a bandit 1200...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2008)

I greatly prefer that style of bike over the sport bikes


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a lotta bike for a first-timer!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2008)

darren said:


> That's a lotta bike for a first-timer!


----------



## msherman (Jun 26, 2008)

I finally pulled the trigger on one of these today. Picking it up in two weeks
There will be some serious Hooligan trail braking going down on the local backroads.


----------

